# Port St Lawrence/// 1964//Tim Viner/Galley Boy



## october1946 (Jul 15, 2014)

Anybody no of Barney Astle / Vic Woods / Chris Bailey Catering. 1964/ 1965///(==D)


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Was Vic Woods on deck I knew an EDH by the name of Vic Woods back in 1959 on a Star boat regards .


----------



## october1946 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Vic Thanks for reply were you on the Queen Mary trip to join St Lawrence in New York?


----------



## raythehood1 (2 mo ago)

I was deck boy on there at the time Captain North was the Skipper


----------



## raythehood1 (2 mo ago)

WEe sailed on the Queen Mary to New York and was put up in the Governor Qlinton hotel for a few days


----------

